# How is the current status on Intel VT-d?



## ico (Nov 17, 2015)

Still non-K series processor and Z chipset?

Anyone working with it? Give me names of motherboard and processor.

Last time when I checked, apart from fooling K series users, Intel made a mickey out of early i7-3930K and X users as well.


----------



## tkin (Nov 17, 2015)

ARK | Processor Feature Filter


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2015)

oh so K series has it now. 

what about the motherboards?


----------



## tkin (Nov 18, 2015)

ico said:


> oh so K series has it now.
> 
> what about the motherboards?


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_chipsets

Always check for Vendor implementation.


----------

